# Coming from DX



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tbolt is coming tomorrow. I come from the land of locked bootloaders and SBFs. Is a RUU the same? I here RUU used but never really know what it is. Also we all know its pretty hard to actually brick an X is the tbolt similar? Also with the GB update coming should I avoid taking ota? incase it isn't rootable? Thanks!

from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

1) RUU's, SBF's, ODIN's, etc have the same concept. They are all intended to update/downgrade a phone's software. 
2) It is hard to brick ANY android phone by just flashing roms and kernels. However, you run a risk of bricking a phone by flashing HBOOTs or Radios (i personally have not bricked a phone). You could also USB brick a phone (i have usb bricked a Droid Incredible and a Droid1). USB Bricking is much more common and can happen to a user of any status (noob, experienced user, dev, etc). USB bricking occurs when the phone's partitions get messed up. I dont forsee this problem for anyone who flashes roms and kernels correctly. Do not worry about USB bricking, i havent heard of a case of USB Bricking of a Bolt. 
3) Always avoid taking OTA's. Always wait for a dev to release a flashable version....most likely, a dev's version will be better than the OTA.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've been messing with the DX for the past year and have become comfortable flashing sbfing ect. I've been reading up on the TB and what not since I've had my eye one it. I never had to worry about flashing a kernel with the wrong rom or vice versa. Gotta do some more research before I do manage to brick the thing







I do know there are a few different radios running around. Are there currently different HBOOTs? Is HBOOT like the bootloader menu?

Thanks again.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive been on the same hboot (bootloader) since i got the phone 2 weeeks after it came out. You dont have to worry about flashing hboots, One of the only times you will have to flash a hboot is when you root the phone.


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the exact issue i've been dealing with =P so much different when we have to worry about the kernel and radio. so used to having all of the locked down. anyway, is any kernel compatible with any rom? how do i flash a "sbf" or RUU with the bolt should i need to? one thing i do like about the DX is always having that safety net of "Sbf" no matter how badly i screwed up while messing around =P


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Shadows9909 said:


> This is the exact issue i've been dealing with =P so much different when we have to worry about the kernel and radio. so used to having all of the locked down. anyway, is any kernel compatible with any rom? how do i flash a "sbf" or RUU with the bolt should i need to? one thing i do like about the DX is always having that safety net of "Sbf" no matter how badly i screwed up while messing around =P


You really will never have to flash an RUU. If you mess up, just flash another rom. Its not like a moto or Sammy phone.

The only reason to flash an ruu is of you need to take the phone back to vzw.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What if I flash a rom/kernel for the wrong radio?

I always thought kernel had to match the rom. But I see kernel's advertised as "sense kernel" or "ASOP kernel" what happens if you accidentally flash the wrong kernel with the wrong rom? still won't "brick"?


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Odds are it wont boot if you flash the wrong kernel. Asop kernels are for cm7 and omfgb and sense would be for das bamf, or any sense based rom including stripped roms they are still sense based. Most of the time the kernel will say what its compatible with.
Always make backups of course, but as stated earlier this phone is the unlocked we wanted on the dx. It reminds me of the d1 days.

Hboot is also used to upgrade or downgrade radios only if you choose.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I came from a droid x myself. Let me clear a few things up...

An ruu is like an sbf. However, we usually don't flash them (except when rooting).

Hboot is the device we use to flash an ruu or a radio. It replaces the purpose of rsd lite but exists on the phone.

Ruu files usually contain radios but our devs extract the radio so we can flash it individually.

If you flash the wrong radio, data/voice/etc. are broken until you flash a proper radio. No harm.

Roms are flashed via recovery. Do NOT use rom manager to flash roms.

Right now there are 2 lines of radios (we tend to call them froyo and gb but that is somewhat misleading). The older one (froyo radio) is for older Sense-based froyo roms and the existing AOSP gingerbread roms. The newer one (gb radio) is for Sense-based gingerbread roms and newer froyo roms.

There are 3 lines of kernels: froyo sense, gingerbread sense, and gingerbread aosp.

Lastly, we currently have 2 aosp-based roms that work: cm7 and omfgb. However, I bet miui will work soon. All have some considerable bugs right now.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I came from a droid x myself. Let me clear a few things up...
> 
> An ruu is like an sbf. However, we usually don't flash them (except when rooting).
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing up my post.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> What if I flash a rom/kernel for the wrong radio?
> 
> I always thought kernel had to match the rom. But I see kernel's advertised as "sense kernel" or "ASOP kernel" what happens if you accidentally flash the wrong kernel with the wrong rom? still won't "brick"?


If you flash a wrong rom/kernel (like for a diffrent device), you wont brick, it just wont boot and you will need to flash a rom/kernel meant for your phone....however, dont EVER flash another phone's ruu (you will brick).

And if you flash an AOSP kernel on a sense rom, or whatever, it will just break a few things (bluetooth, among other things). Just fash a compatible kernel and these broken features will be fixed.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

Im on a DX and reading the different ways to flash ROM on other devices has been like a word salad , thank you for explaining the difference

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. Basics are the same just wanted to clarify a few things before I mess things up


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

if all goes well i'll be swapping my dx2 for a bolt this week  i'm lookin forward to coming back home to htc


----------

